# [SOLVED] Dziwne zachowanie w trakcie logowania

## zugo

Witam,

problem jest nastepujacy, po ostatniej aktualizacji, podczas logoania (tryb tekstowy), wpisuje login i wtedy zaczyna mi sie wyswietlac masa komunikatow ostatecznie zapytanie o haslo, wpisuje haslo i tu kolejne komunikaty, program logujacy to syslog-ng. Prawde powiedziawszy to nawet nie wiem, gdzie cos moglo sie zepsuc, ani jak sformulowac pytanie do googla, zeby cos znalezc, a chcialbym usunac te komunikaty podczas logowania. Prosze o pomoc.

Pozdrawiam.Last edited by zugo on Sat Mar 03, 2012 7:38 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Bastian82

Skąd mamy wiedzieć jaka to masa komunikatów?

----------

## zugo

Komunikaty zaczynaja sie od [pam_... i jest ich duzo, jak bym sam wiedzial co to za komunikaty to pewnie bym sobie poradzil, wiec moze ktos mnie chociaz na jakis trop naprowadzi piszac czego w ogole szukac i jakie programy biora udzial w logowaniu do systemu poza syslogiem oczywiscie to bylbym wdzieczny.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

Dostarcz kompletne logi, kompletne bledy, inaczej nikt Ci nie udzieli wsparcia.

----------

## zugo

po su:

```

[pam_start.c:pam_start(25)] called pam_start: [su] [root] [0x608320] [0x60c820]

[pam_env.c:_pam_make_env(50)] called.

[pam_env.c:_pam_dump_env(29)] Listing environment of pamh=0x686970

[pam_env.c:_pam_dump_env(30)] pamh->env = 0x6867e0

[pam_env.c:_pam_dump_env(32)] environment entries used = 1 [of 10 allocated]

>0   [    (nil)]:[(null)]

*NOTE* the last item should be (nil)

[pam_delay.c:_pam_reset_timer(27)] setting pamh->fail_delay.set to FALSE

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_start_handlers(985)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_init_handlers(342)] _pam_init_handlers called

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_init_handlers(350)] _pam_init_handlers: initializing

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_free_handlers(937)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_free_handlers_aux(1018)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_free_handlers_aux(1018)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_free_handlers_aux(1018)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_free_handlers_aux(1018)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_free_handlers_aux(1018)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_free_handlers_aux(1018)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_free_handlers_aux(1018)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_free_handlers_aux(1018)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_free_handlers_aux(1018)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_free_handlers_aux(1018)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_free_handlers_aux(1018)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_free_handlers_aux(1018)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_init_handlers(403)] searching /etc/pam.d for config files

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_init_handlers(410)] opening /etc/pam.d/su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: auth       sufficient   pam_rootok.so

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: auth

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(176)] *PAM_F_SUFFICIENT*

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(220)] mod_path = pam_rootok.so

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(237)] _pam_init_handlers: empty argument list

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(250)] CONF: su 1 pam_rootok.so 0

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN success(0) -> -2 done

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN open_err(1) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN symbol_err(2) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN service_err(3) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN system_err(4) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN buf_err(5) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN perm_denied(6) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN auth_err(7) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_insufficient(8) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authinfo_unavail(9) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN user_unknown(10) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN maxtries(11) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN new_authtok_reqd(12) -> -2 done

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN acct_expired(13) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN session_err(14) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_unavail(15) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_expired(16) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_err(17) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN no_module_data(18) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN conv_err(19) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_err(20) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_recover_err(21) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_lock_busy(22) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_disable_aging(23) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN try_again(24) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN ignore(25) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN abort(26) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_expired(27) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN module_unknown(28) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN bad_item(29) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN conv_again(30) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN incomplete(31) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_add_handler(754)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_add_handler(758)] _pam_add_handler: adding type 1, handler_type 0, module `pam_rootok.so'

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(627)] _pam_load_module: loading module `/lib64/security/pam_rootok.so'

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(679)] _pam_load_module: _pam_dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_rootok.so)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(681)] _pam_load_module: _pam_dlopen'ed

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(682)] _pam_load_module: dlopen'ed

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(710)] module added successfully

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_add_handler(927)] _pam_add_handler: returning successfully

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: auth       required     pam_wheel.so use_uid

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: auth

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(159)] *PAM_F_REQUIRED*

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(220)] mod_path = pam_wheel.so

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(233)] list: use_uid

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(178)] _pam_mkargv called: use_uid

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(198)] [use_uid

]

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(200)] arg #1

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(201)] ->[use_uid]

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(203)] copied token

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(206)] stepped in argvbufp

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(210)] loop again?

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(219)] _pam_mkargv returned

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(235)] argvlen = 81

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(250)] CONF: su 1 pam_wheel.so 1

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(252)] CONF: use_uid

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN success(0) -> -1 ok

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN open_err(1) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN symbol_err(2) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN service_err(3) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN system_err(4) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN buf_err(5) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN perm_denied(6) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN auth_err(7) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_insufficient(8) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authinfo_unavail(9) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN user_unknown(10) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN maxtries(11) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN new_authtok_reqd(12) -> -1 ok

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN acct_expired(13) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN session_err(14) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_unavail(15) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_expired(16) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_err(17) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN no_module_data(18) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN conv_err(19) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_err(20) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_recover_err(21) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_lock_busy(22) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_disable_aging(23) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN try_again(24) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN ignore(25) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN abort(26) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_expired(27) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN module_unknown(28) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN bad_item(29) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN conv_again(30) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN incomplete(31) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_add_handler(754)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_add_handler(758)] _pam_add_handler: adding type 1, handler_type 0, module `pam_wheel.so'

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(627)] _pam_load_module: loading module `/lib64/security/pam_wheel.so'

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(679)] _pam_load_module: _pam_dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_wheel.so)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(681)] _pam_load_module: _pam_dlopen'ed

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(682)] _pam_load_module: dlopen'ed

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(710)] module added successfully

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_add_handler(927)] _pam_add_handler: returning successfully

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: auth       include      system-auth

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: auth

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(181)] *PAM_F_INCLUDE*

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_conf_file(290)] _pam_load_conf_file called

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_conf_file(312)] opening /etc/pam.d/system-auth

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: auth      required   pam_env.so 

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: auth

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(159)] *PAM_F_REQUIRED*

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(220)] mod_path = pam_env.so

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(233)] list: 

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(178)] _pam_mkargv called: 

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(198)] [

]

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(219)] _pam_mkargv returned

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(235)] argvlen = 18

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(250)] CONF: su 1 pam_env.so 0

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN success(0) -> -1 ok

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN open_err(1) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN symbol_err(2) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN service_err(3) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN system_err(4) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN buf_err(5) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN perm_denied(6) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN auth_err(7) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_insufficient(8) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authinfo_unavail(9) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN user_unknown(10) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN maxtries(11) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN new_authtok_reqd(12) -> -1 ok

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN acct_expired(13) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN session_err(14) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_unavail(15) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_expired(16) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_err(17) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN no_module_data(18) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN conv_err(19) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_err(20) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_recover_err(21) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_lock_busy(22) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_disable_aging(23) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN try_again(24) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN ignore(25) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN abort(26) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_expired(27) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN module_unknown(28) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN bad_item(29) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN conv_again(30) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN incomplete(31) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_add_handler(754)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_add_handler(758)] _pam_add_handler: adding type 1, handler_type 0, module `pam_env.so'

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(627)] _pam_load_module: loading module `/lib64/security/pam_env.so'

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(679)] _pam_load_module: _pam_dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_env.so)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(681)] _pam_load_module: _pam_dlopen'ed

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(682)] _pam_load_module: dlopen'ed

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(710)] module added successfully

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_add_handler(927)] _pam_add_handler: returning successfully

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: auth      required   pam_unix.so try_first_pass likeauth nullok 

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: auth

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(159)] *PAM_F_REQUIRED*

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(220)] mod_path = pam_unix.so

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(233)] list: try_first_pass likeauth nullok 

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(178)] _pam_mkargv called: try_first_pass likeauth nullok 

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(198)] [try_first_pass likeauth nullok 

]

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(200)] arg #1

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(201)] ->[try_first_pass]

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(203)] copied token

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(206)] stepped in argvbufp

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(210)] loop again?

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(200)] arg #2

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(201)] ->[likeauth]

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(203)] copied token

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(206)] stepped in argvbufp

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(210)] loop again?

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(200)] arg #3

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(201)] ->[nullok]

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(203)] copied token

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(206)] stepped in argvbufp

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(210)] loop again?

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(219)] _pam_mkargv returned

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(235)] argvlen = 297

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(250)] CONF: su 1 pam_unix.so 3

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(252)] CONF: try_first_pass

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(252)] CONF: likeauth

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(252)] CONF: nullok

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN success(0) -> -1 ok

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN open_err(1) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN symbol_err(2) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN service_err(3) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN system_err(4) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN buf_err(5) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN perm_denied(6) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN auth_err(7) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_insufficient(8) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authinfo_unavail(9) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN user_unknown(10) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN maxtries(11) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN new_authtok_reqd(12) -> -1 ok

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN acct_expired(13) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN session_err(14) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_unavail(15) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_expired(16) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_err(17) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN no_module_data(18) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN conv_err(19) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_err(20) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_recover_err(21) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_lock_busy(22) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_disable_aging(23) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN try_again(24) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN ignore(25) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN abort(26) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_expired(27) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN module_unknown(28) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN bad_item(29) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN conv_again(30) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN incomplete(31) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_add_handler(754)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_add_handler(758)] _pam_add_handler: adding type 1, handler_type 0, module `pam_unix.so'

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(627)] _pam_load_module: loading module `/lib64/security/pam_unix.so'

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(679)] _pam_load_module: _pam_dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_unix.so)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(681)] _pam_load_module: _pam_dlopen'ed

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(682)] _pam_load_module: dlopen'ed

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(710)] module added successfully

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_add_handler(927)] _pam_add_handler: returning successfully

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: auth      optional   pam_permit.so

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: auth

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(171)] *PAM_F_OPTIONAL*

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(220)] mod_path = pam_permit.so

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(237)] _pam_init_handlers: empty argument list

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(250)] CONF: su 1 pam_permit.so 0

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN success(0) -> -1 ok

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN open_err(1) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN symbol_err(2) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN service_err(3) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN system_err(4) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN buf_err(5) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN perm_denied(6) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN auth_err(7) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_insufficient(8) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authinfo_unavail(9) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN user_unknown(10) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN maxtries(11) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN new_authtok_reqd(12) -> -1 ok

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN acct_expired(13) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN session_err(14) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_unavail(15) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_expired(16) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_err(17) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN no_module_data(18) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN conv_err(19) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_err(20) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_recover_err(21) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_lock_busy(22) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_disable_aging(23) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN try_again(24) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN ignore(25) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN abort(26) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_expired(27) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN module_unknown(28) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN bad_item(29) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN conv_again(30) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN incomplete(31) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_add_handler(754)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_add_handler(758)] _pam_add_handler: adding type 1, handler_type 0, module `pam_permit.so'

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(627)] _pam_load_module: loading module `/lib64/security/pam_permit.so'

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(679)] _pam_load_module: _pam_dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_permit.so)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(681)] _pam_load_module: _pam_dlopen'ed

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(682)] _pam_load_module: dlopen'ed

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(710)] module added successfully

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_add_handler(927)] _pam_add_handler: returning successfully

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: account      required   pam_unix.so 

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: account

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(139)] Skipping config entry: account (requested=1, found=4)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: account      optional   pam_permit.so

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: account

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(139)] Skipping config entry: account (requested=1, found=4)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: password   required   pam_cracklib.so difok=2 minlen=8 dcredit=2 ocredit=2 retry=3 

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: password

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(139)] Skipping config entry: password (requested=1, found=8)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: password   required   pam_unix.so try_first_pass use_authtok nullok sha512 shadow 

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: password

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(139)] Skipping config entry: password (requested=1, found=8)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: password   optional   pam_permit.so

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: password

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(139)] Skipping config entry: password (requested=1, found=8)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: session      required   pam_limits.so 

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: session

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(139)] Skipping config entry: session (requested=1, found=2)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: session      required   pam_env.so 

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: session

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(139)] Skipping config entry: session (requested=1, found=2)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: session      required   pam_unix.so 

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: session

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(139)] Skipping config entry: session (requested=1, found=2)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: session      optional   pam_permit.so

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: session

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(139)] Skipping config entry: session (requested=1, found=2)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: account    include      system-auth

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: account

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(181)] *PAM_F_INCLUDE*

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_conf_file(290)] _pam_load_conf_file called

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_conf_file(312)] opening /etc/pam.d/system-auth

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: auth      required   pam_env.so 

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: auth

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(139)] Skipping config entry: auth (requested=4, found=1)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: auth      required   pam_unix.so try_first_pass likeauth nullok 

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: auth

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(139)] Skipping config entry: auth (requested=4, found=1)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: auth      optional   pam_permit.so

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: auth

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(139)] Skipping config entry: auth (requested=4, found=1)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: account      required   pam_unix.so 

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: account

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(159)] *PAM_F_REQUIRED*

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(220)] mod_path = pam_unix.so

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(233)] list: 

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(178)] _pam_mkargv called: 

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(198)] [

]

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(219)] _pam_mkargv returned

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(235)] argvlen = 18

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(250)] CONF: su 4 pam_unix.so 0

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN success(0) -> -1 ok

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN open_err(1) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN symbol_err(2) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN service_err(3) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN system_err(4) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN buf_err(5) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN perm_denied(6) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN auth_err(7) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_insufficient(8) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authinfo_unavail(9) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN user_unknown(10) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN maxtries(11) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN new_authtok_reqd(12) -> -1 ok

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN acct_expired(13) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN session_err(14) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_unavail(15) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_expired(16) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_err(17) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN no_module_data(18) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN conv_err(19) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_err(20) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_recover_err(21) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_lock_busy(22) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_disable_aging(23) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN try_again(24) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN ignore(25) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN abort(26) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_expired(27) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN module_unknown(28) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN bad_item(29) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN conv_again(30) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN incomplete(31) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_add_handler(754)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_add_handler(758)] _pam_add_handler: adding type 4, handler_type 0, module `pam_unix.so'

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(627)] _pam_load_module: loading module `/lib64/security/pam_unix.so'

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_add_handler(927)] _pam_add_handler: returning successfully

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: account      optional   pam_permit.so

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: account

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(171)] *PAM_F_OPTIONAL*

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(220)] mod_path = pam_permit.so

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(237)] _pam_init_handlers: empty argument list

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(250)] CONF: su 4 pam_permit.so 0

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN success(0) -> -1 ok

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN open_err(1) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN symbol_err(2) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN service_err(3) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN system_err(4) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN buf_err(5) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN perm_denied(6) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN auth_err(7) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_insufficient(8) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authinfo_unavail(9) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN user_unknown(10) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN maxtries(11) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN new_authtok_reqd(12) -> -1 ok

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN acct_expired(13) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN session_err(14) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_unavail(15) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_expired(16) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_err(17) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN no_module_data(18) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN conv_err(19) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_err(20) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_recover_err(21) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_lock_busy(22) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_disable_aging(23) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN try_again(24) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN ignore(25) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN abort(26) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_expired(27) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN module_unknown(28) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN bad_item(29) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN conv_again(30) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN incomplete(31) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_add_handler(754)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_add_handler(758)] _pam_add_handler: adding type 4, handler_type 0, module `pam_permit.so'

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(627)] _pam_load_module: loading module `/lib64/security/pam_permit.so'

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_add_handler(927)] _pam_add_handler: returning successfully

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: password   required   pam_cracklib.so difok=2 minlen=8 dcredit=2 ocredit=2 retry=3 

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: password

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(139)] Skipping config entry: password (requested=4, found=8)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: password   required   pam_unix.so try_first_pass use_authtok nullok sha512 shadow 

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: password

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(139)] Skipping config entry: password (requested=4, found=8)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: password   optional   pam_permit.so

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: password

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(139)] Skipping config entry: password (requested=4, found=8)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: session      required   pam_limits.so 

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: session

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(139)] Skipping config entry: session (requested=4, found=2)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: session      required   pam_env.so 

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: session

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(139)] Skipping config entry: session (requested=4, found=2)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: session      required   pam_unix.so 

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: session

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(139)] Skipping config entry: session (requested=4, found=2)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: session      optional   pam_permit.so

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: session

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(139)] Skipping config entry: session (requested=4, found=2)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: password   include      system-auth

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: password

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(181)] *PAM_F_INCLUDE*

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_conf_file(290)] _pam_load_conf_file called

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_conf_file(312)] opening /etc/pam.d/system-auth

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: auth      required   pam_env.so 

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: auth

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(139)] Skipping config entry: auth (requested=8, found=1)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: auth      required   pam_unix.so try_first_pass likeauth nullok 

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: auth

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(139)] Skipping config entry: auth (requested=8, found=1)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: auth      optional   pam_permit.so

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: auth

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(139)] Skipping config entry: auth (requested=8, found=1)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: account      required   pam_unix.so 

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: account

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(139)] Skipping config entry: account (requested=8, found=4)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: account      optional   pam_permit.so

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: account

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(139)] Skipping config entry: account (requested=8, found=4)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: password   required   pam_cracklib.so difok=2 minlen=8 dcredit=2 ocredit=2 retry=3 

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: password

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(159)] *PAM_F_REQUIRED*

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(220)] mod_path = pam_cracklib.so

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(233)] list: difok=2 minlen=8 dcredit=2 ocredit=2 retry=3 

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(178)] _pam_mkargv called: difok=2 minlen=8 dcredit=2 ocredit=2 retry=3 

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(198)] [difok=2 minlen=8 dcredit=2 ocredit=2 retry=3 

]

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(200)] arg #1

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(201)] ->[difok=2]

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(203)] copied token

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(206)] stepped in argvbufp

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(210)] loop again?

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(200)] arg #2

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(201)] ->[minlen=8]

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(203)] copied token

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(206)] stepped in argvbufp

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(210)] loop again?

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(200)] arg #3

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(201)] ->[dcredit=2]

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(203)] copied token

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(206)] stepped in argvbufp

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(210)] loop again?

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(200)] arg #4

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(201)] ->[ocredit=2]

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(203)] copied token

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(206)] stepped in argvbufp

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(210)] loop again?

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(200)] arg #5

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(201)] ->[retry=3]

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(203)] copied token

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(206)] stepped in argvbufp

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(210)] loop again?

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(219)] _pam_mkargv returned

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(235)] argvlen = 423

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(250)] CONF: su 8 pam_cracklib.so 5

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(252)] CONF: difok=2

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(252)] CONF: minlen=8

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(252)] CONF: dcredit=2

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(252)] CONF: ocredit=2

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(252)] CONF: retry=3

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN success(0) -> -1 ok

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN open_err(1) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN symbol_err(2) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN service_err(3) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN system_err(4) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN buf_err(5) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN perm_denied(6) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN auth_err(7) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_insufficient(8) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authinfo_unavail(9) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN user_unknown(10) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN maxtries(11) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN new_authtok_reqd(12) -> -1 ok

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN acct_expired(13) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN session_err(14) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_unavail(15) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_expired(16) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN cred_err(17) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN no_module_data(18) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN conv_err(19) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_err(20) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_recover_err(21) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_lock_busy(22) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_disable_aging(23) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN try_again(24) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN ignore(25) -> 0 ignore

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN abort(26) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN authtok_expired(27) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN module_unknown(28) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN bad_item(29) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN conv_again(30) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(258)] RETURN incomplete(31) -> -3 bad

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_add_handler(754)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_add_handler(758)] _pam_add_handler: adding type 8, handler_type 0, module `pam_cracklib.so'

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(627)] _pam_load_module: loading module `/lib64/security/pam_cracklib.so'

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(679)] _pam_load_module: _pam_dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_cracklib.so)

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(681)] _pam_load_module: _pam_dlopen'ed

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(682)] _pam_load_module: dlopen'ed

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_load_module(710)] module added successfully

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_add_handler(927)] _pam_add_handler: returning successfully

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_assemble_line(526)] called.

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(78)] _pam_init_handler: LINE: password   required   pam_unix.so try_first_pass use_authtok nullok sha512 shadow 

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(101)] _pam_init_handlers: Found PAM config entry for: su

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(135)] Using  config entry: password

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(159)] *PAM_F_REQUIRED*

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(220)] mod_path = pam_unix.so

[pam_handlers.c:_pam_parse_conf_file(233)] list: try_first_pass use_authtok nullok sha512 shadow 

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(178)] _pam_mkargv called: try_first_pass use_authtok nullok sha512 shadow 

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(198)] [try_first_pass use_authtok nullok sha512 shadow 

]

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(200)] arg #1

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(201)] ->[try_first_pass]

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(203)] copied token

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(206)] stepped in argvbufp

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(210)] loop again?

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(200)] arg #2

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(201)] ->[use_authtok]

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(203)] copied token

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(206)] stepped in argvbufp

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(210)] loop again?

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(200)] arg #3

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(201)] ->[nullok]

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(203)] copied token

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(206)] stepped in argvbufp

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(210)] loop again?

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(200)] arg #4

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(201)] ->[sha512]

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(203)] copied token

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(206)] stepped in argvbufp

[pam_misc.c:_pam_mkargv(210)] loop again?

```

----------

## Pryka

Przebuduj sys-auth/pambase i sys-libs/pam bez flagi debug, prawdopodobnie to dlatego zwraca Ci tyle outputu.

Pokaż na wszelki wypadek jeszcze wynik polecenia:

```
qlist -IUv pam
```

Co do samego hasła to cóż... na pewno podajesz dobre? Bo przejrzałem cały ten wysyp i nic szczególnego nie widzę, choć przyznam że patrzyłem po łebkach.

----------

## zugo

Ustawienie -debug i reinstalka podanych pakietów pomogła. Wielkie dzięki.  :Smile: 

----------

